# UPS question



## Kaltrops (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello people. I will be buying a UPS soon. What I've seen with all of them is that they all have 3 pin connections. But my PC plug is 2 pin. 

Should I get a 3 pin adapter or just plug the 2 pin plug into the 3 pin socket on the back of the ups? 

Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2015)

Get this power cable and plug in to the UPS buddy:Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Lead Cord For Kettle Pc Monitor and Printer 1.5m Black - Buy Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Lead Cord For Kettle Pc Monitor and Printer 1.5m Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Kaltrops (Aug 18, 2015)

You are a lifesaver! Thanks a million bud. Going to buy it now now!


----------

